# Can't Buy It Anymore



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

I went to my local range tonight to shoot off some rounds, and as i was leaving i noticed the cage that contained the ammo that I buy was empty, so I asked if they had any in the back and the saleman said that the boss told them to save it for the range as it what they use for range ammo. So now i need to find another place to buy ammo in Canada. I was paying about 280 or so for a box of 1000 rounds. Does anyone know of a dealer in Calgary or online that i can get ammo for cheap as its only for target shooting.


----------

